# dog food recall



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i dont know if i am posting this in the right spot but Solid Gold Dog food has a recall.

FYI. 

Solid Gold Voluntary Recall - Turkey, Ocean Fish, Carrot, & Sweet 
Potatoes Formula 

Turkey, Ocean Fish, Carrot, & Sweet Potatoes Formula Canned Dog Food 13.2 oz 
Cans – POP-TOP CANS ONLY WITH A 'USE BY DATE 01/02/2010' located on the 
bottom of can 

A limited production of this Turkey canned food was made with the POP-TOP, 
and none of the product was distributed in any of the following states: 
Arizona, California, Nevada, Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Hawaii, or Alaska. 

Solid Gold has received several complaints regarding mold found in a batch 
of 13.2 oz canned Turkey, Ocean Fish, Carrot, & Sweet Potatoes Formula, with 
Pop-Tops. As a precautionary measure, they ask that you return any of this 
product with the 'Use By Date 01/02/2010'; you will find these numbers on 
the bottom of the cans. 

* 

13.2 oz Turkey and Ocean Fish Canned Dog Food. 
* 

Purple label with a POP –TOP (Pull top) only.. 
* 

Date on bottom of can 01/02/2010 
* 

Turkey and Ocean Fish cans without a Pop-Top are not affected.


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

May I ask where you got this info? I just went to their website & the last thing on there is the Tiny Tots recall, also due to mold BTW.

Just curious because I have been unable to verify.

Thanks.......:smile:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I get google alerts in my email for dog food recalls. i didnt save it but here is another forum that i just found that is also running the notice. Solid Gold Dog Food Recall - theBubbler


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot......:biggrin:


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't find anymore information on this.... Has anyone find anything?


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

I notified both Therese at petfoodlist & Susan at truthaboutpetfood & they have been unable to find anything either. SG as been emailed to ask about this. As soon as I get some verification, will post it here.

SG recalled Tiny Tots for mold a couple of months ago but that's the last thing on their website.


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

_Finally got an email:_

We have issued a voluntary recall on the 13.2 oz. pop-top Turkey , Ocean Fish, Carrot & Sweet Potatoes Formula Canned Dog Food. The statement you read is our official statement.

I do apologize for our lack of a statement on our website.

I have passed the information on and hope to have this issue resolved by the end of the day.


Solid Gold Health Products for Pets, Inc.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you for the confirmation! 
I received the e-mail notice late Friday night they probably didnt get the chance yet to update their website. I do appreciate you verifying this recall. :smile:


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

The old "late Friday night" recall trick.

Saw lots of that last year!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

GreenDog said:


> I can't find anymore information on this.... Has anyone find anything?


You can also find it on this website...

The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?


----------



## DougSlimline1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Epidemic

On the 5th of October 2007 in Illinois their was a rare epidemic that broke out throughout the state. The epidemic broke out was claimed to be do to ecoli in a new brand of dog food. The company is rumored to begin re-start up this November. After reading this article on the internet I have came to the conclusion that it is best to stick with the basic brand names such as Iams and pedigree. You may say price is a problem for this factor but I believe that it isn't. If you disagree, search online. There are places where you can find a free dog food coupon from almost every major dog food manufacturer in the market.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

DougSlimline1 said:


> Epidemic
> 
> On the 5th of October 2007 in Illinois their was a rare epidemic that broke out throughout the state. The epidemic broke out was claimed to be do to ecoli in a new brand of dog food. The company is rumored to begin re-start up this November. After reading this article on the internet I have came to the conclusion that it is best to stick with the basic brand names such as Iams and pedigree. You may say price is a problem for this factor but I believe that it isn't. If you disagree, search online. There are places where you can find a free dog food coupon from almost every major dog food manufacturer in the market.


SERIOUSLY?!?!?!? Iams or Pedigree? Free does not mean good food. Those are cheap foods that are not good for your dog. Spend a little more and get them something good for them. AND - this doesn't even look like valid information. What food was effected by this "rare epidemic" 1 1/2 years ago? What article on the internet? Where's the link? 

My dogs mean more to me than that!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Iams or Pedigree may be more expensive than the food that had this problem? You probably shouldn't be feeding it anyway if it's _that_ cheap!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

feeding iams or pedigree you might as well be feeding ecoli food. 
I love my dog I wouldn't dare feed him that crap


----------

